# Newbie from Staffordshire



## Tallturtle (Apr 27, 2020)

Hi
I'm going looking to buy a 2012/13 TTS once lockdown is over.
As such I thought I'd check out the forums BEFORE buying the car, instead of afterwards, when I generally think, "If only I'd known that when I bought the car"
I'm pretty handy with the spanners, having ripped apart many cars and engines over the years. This forum seems to have more 'how to' info on it than you can shake a stick at, and lots of knowledgeable members, which is great.
The only thing I can't find is a list of not so obvious things to look for when buying the car. I won't be going for a soft top, so that excludes a whole bunch of issues straight away.
Any pointers?

Thanks


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF
My standard reply for would be MK2 owners
Common Mk2 probs, saggy leather seats, noisy/failing window regulators, knocking steering racks, bonnet opening lever snaps & poor connections to rear lights, making them dim or loss of lights.

DSG, Get it nice & hot, check there is no delay on pulling away & no juddering when traveling very slowly, reversing up an incline or pulling into parking spot etc. Expensive to repair, but probably no more than a manuals clutch.

Check thoroughly for any damp as drains block easily & any damp can cause future electrical prob.
There are many common places where water can get in & leaking windscreen seals are being reported recently.
Check the MK2 KB for water leak info.
Recent reports of rear chassis/floor corrosion, but that could just be that particular car.
Hoggy.


----------



## Tallturtle (Apr 27, 2020)

Nice one.
Thanks for the info


----------

